# hancock lurchers



## copejaz (Aug 3, 2010)

could any 1 advise me how much i would expect to pay for a hanock lurcher pup. have his site address but there is no prices,and i dont want to ring him and get out priced and have to back track. thanks n advance


----------



## Murphyandfi (Oct 9, 2009)

You'll find that Hancock's lurchers turn up fairly regularly in rescues


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

They are also very expensive bought from source.
Try Lurcher Link who often have them coming into rescue.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

As the others said they do turn up in rescue regulary. I think Greyhound Gap had one in not long ago. I'm not sure if he has a home yet.

For more imformation about them you need to look on one of the lurcher /sighthound forums. and ask on there what peoples experience are with these dogs.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

You can always ring David or his daughter Sally. But as others have said there are alot that turn up in rescues.

<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>

Or if it is just a collie x grey you are looking for there are loads at LurcherLink:

Lurcher Link :: View Forum - Lurcher Link Homeless Hounds


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello,
I have a hancock lurcher he's my second. first was from a rescue and she was an angel I lost her this week last year. Her nature was so fabulous I went to hancock for my Eli, and I love him to bits, he's gentle friendly gets on with everything he meets and can be very silly.
He cost us £200 last year and was from John dog.
He was the first pup I have owned, I've had 4 dogs and can't complain except for the needing to get in bed at 5 in the morning.
Hes my piccy thing in the corner.


----------



## copejaz (Aug 3, 2010)

Sheen and Eli said:


> Hello,
> I have a hancock lurcher he's my second. first was from a rescue and she was an angel I lost her this week last year. Her nature was so fabulous I went to hancock for my Eli, and I love him to bits, he's gentle friendly gets on with everything he meets and can be very silly.
> He cost us £200 last year and was from John dog.
> He was the first pup I have owned, I've had 4 dogs and can't complain except for the needing to get in bed at 5 in the morning.
> Hes my piccy thing in the corner.


i have just been to mr hancock place and purchased a 10 week old he is also from john i a am well pleased


----------



## copejaz (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

So what do people think of Hancock then - his dogs, his establishment, his ethics?

I've heard really mixed reviews - from the very positive to the verging on slander, so I would be curious as to the opinions of folks who have been there, met the guy and had pups from him.

When I actually come to getting a dog in a couple of years time lurchers are currently on my shortlist (either that or a beau) and probably the most likely. I love the look of Hancock lurchers, and I would prefer a collie lurcher, so any info on Hancock would be appreciated.

Basically I'm asking is this guy a money obsessed puppy farmer with no ethics? Does he do any health testing / socialisation / training / working etc? What are the conditions like at his kennels? Does he seem to genuinely care about all his dogs? Good points and bad points? Would you recommend getting a pup from him? Why or why not?


----------



## copejaz (Aug 3, 2010)

Colette said:


> So what do people think of Hancock then - his dogs, his establishment, his ethics?
> 
> I've heard really mixed reviews - from the very positive to the verging on slander, so I would be curious as to the opinions of folks who have been there, met the guy and had pups from him.
> 
> ...


i would say on the short time i met him he is a nice bloke who is passionate about his dogs.as i went into the yard i was met by 3 of his dogs and david him selve. a tour of his kennels ensued,very knowlegible (sic) on his strain of lurcher .

i wondered if the bitches that were with the pups were allowed to exerciiise as there was a lot of poo in some of the kennels but the guy assured me that they hadent been cleaned out that day...

over all i would say yes to any 1 who wants to purchase a hancock dog but other than the 8 to 10 week old dogs that were in the large pens you might be surprised on how the litters are kept.i dont want to sound like im sl8ing him i was just surprised is all.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for that.



> you might be surprised on how the litters are kept.i dont want to sound like im sl8ing him i was just surprised is all.


Could you elaborate on this please? How are they kept?


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

He looks smashing, Eli is 27" tts and quite broken coated, has excellent temperment.
Also meet everyone when we went there, he and his daughter were very knowledgeable and passionate about their dogs. Had some of their dogs show us round, no bad feelings about the place at all.


----------



## copejaz (Aug 3, 2010)

Colette said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Could you elaborate on this please? How are they kept?


well i thought that there would be kept in purpose made kennels with sliding doors to let the bitches out for exercise.they were in small i would say 6 by 6 ft spaces with very little room . i dont know if they were being exercised as i didnt really ask . i would of likd to have seen the bitches that were being used to produse the pups able to leave the kennels. but other than this the biches were in good health groomed and were happy to jump on the wire and greet me.
as i was only there a couple of hours i cant express any more than that.as i keep saying i would of like to have seen some sort of pen for the dog to escape the kennel.


----------



## copejaz (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

He is gorgeous - please keep the photos page updated as he gets bigger.


----------



## copejaz (Aug 3, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## copejaz (Aug 3, 2010)

the little sod has taken on a different personalality :lol:


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

Their like little wurlwinds aren't they  Eli used to belt off into the kitchen and come in with the tea towel dragging under him, he looked like a lion dragging a wilderbeast. Does he do the wall of death round your room yet, that is something E hasn't grow out of, just duck n cover.
Take a photo in the same spot every week to watch him grow they go up like weeds.
Whats the little man called?


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

Heres a now and then















That took 10 months!!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Sheen and Eli said:


> Their like little wurlwinds aren't they  Eli used to belt off into the kitchen and come in with the tea towel dragging under him, he looked like a lion dragging a wilderbeast. Does he do the wall of death round your room yet, that is something E hasn't grow out of, just duck n cover.
> Take a photo in the same spot every week to watch him grow they go up like weeds.
> Whats the little man called?


 You want to have 8 whippets and an italian greyhound doing the wall of death all at the same time:lol::lol::lol::lol: The iggie puppy is like having a whippet on steriods:scared:


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

We are going to visit a rescue pup on friday with Eli should I get the valium in now. He's 12 weeks old but wont be coming to us till hes road legal on his vacs and been micro chipped, so another couple of weeks.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Aw - another gorgeous lurcher. I love that shot of him sprawled on his sofa!


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

The only pictures I can get, he's either fast off or up to no good


----------



## copejaz (Aug 3, 2010)

called him jyp hes taken it upon him self to put any thing he can pick up in his bed!


----------



## copejaz (Aug 3, 2010)

he has grown 11 weeks now


----------



## copejaz (Aug 3, 2010)

ive changed his name to widge .
and if any 1 wants to can add hin face book. search, widge cope


----------



## copejaz (Aug 3, 2010)

//http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs397.snc4/46056_101531793239520_100001480987050_9110_3908913_n.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## copejaz (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## greyhounder (Jul 30, 2009)

copejaz said:


> could any 1 advise me how much i would expect to pay for a hanock lurcher pup. have his site address but there is no prices,and i dont want to ring him and get out priced and have to back track. thanks n advance


They are 200 Each.
:thumbup:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow £200 for a cross breed!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, I wouldn't touch Hancock lurchers with a bargepole! Beautiful dogs, but anyone who has puppies available all year round, and many litters at once too, should NOT be encouraged.


----------



## copejaz (Aug 3, 2010)

£200 for a cross bread ?was it worth it ? 1 year on

hell yes!!


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Can't say i agree with it personally, theres LOADS of lurchers in rescue so why add to the numbers  its a bit much when we taking lurchers from ireland and theres enough here that want rehoming......i'll go and get my tin hat on.....


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Our local greyhound rescue took in a litter of 6 lurcher pups a few weeks ago that were dumped at a local park sadly one died but they have had mostly lurchers and young ones too for a while now.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

i have one here as a foster at the moment, had her since mid November and no sign of any interest :frown2: she was 12 week when i got her


----------



## copejaz (Aug 3, 2010)

there is no bad dog breed just bad owners.the lurcher out dates many breed avaible today it is my pleasure to own such a dog.he will be with me until the final day of his life.


----------



## greyhounder (Jul 30, 2009)

copejaz said:


> there is no bad dog breed just bad owners.the lurcher out dates many breed avaible today it is my pleasure to own such a dog.he will be with me until the final day of his life.


I totally agree with you, we have our first Hancock's lurcher at the minuit, and I have to say, she's the kindest , friendlest , nicest natured lurcher we've ever had. She's great around children and a pleasure to own, would never hurt a fly.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

It's interesting this thread has re-emerged as my friend really wanted a Hancock Lurcher and asked my opinion about them. I dont profess to know anything about Lurchers so went on his website and was surprised at how many litters he has available at one time. My friend was concerned as some people had said he was basically a puppy farmer and to some extent I would agree with that.

His dogs do look lovely though.


----------



## copejaz (Aug 3, 2010)

he is a puppy farmer but it is his chosen proffession to wit he has to have puppys all year round.i confessed that the cond were a bit dreary for the the bitches that had just had there litters . i did not find it any different though to dogs kennels that were used at a boarding kennel i visited 1s . its a old chicken farm the dogs are kept in.but the people who dont go to this blokes place can only accuse with out evidence of his kennels conditions and morals.hes a top bloke


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

copejaz said:


> he is a puppy farmer but it is his chosen proffession to wit he has to have puppys all year round.i confessed that the cond were a bit dreary for the the bitches that had just had there litters . i did not find it any different though to dogs kennels that were used at a boarding kennel i visited 1s . its a old chicken farm the dogs are kept in.but the people who dont go to this blokes place can only accuse with out evidence of his kennels conditions and morals.hes a top bloke


You have contradicted yourself somewhat here - you say he is a puppy farmer and that the conditions the dogs are kept in are not great yet you condemn people that say the same, doesn't make sense ! puppy farmer and a "top bloke" the two don't quite go together 

£ 200 for a crossbreed......what about Labradoodles and similar, crossbreeds but for £500 plus


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I find it hard to believe someone would still get a puppy from them knowing full well they are nothing but puppy farmers. 

Their dogs are gorgeous, but so is every other Lurcher waiting in rescues for a home.


----------



## copejaz (Aug 3, 2010)

i have intentionaly contradicted my selve it is his chosen proffesion ,i have been to his premises and i have put a slur on his business but it does not take away from the fact he is a top bloke and he is passionate about his business . i would with out hesitation buy another dog from him as i like the look of the breed he has produced they are fantastic animals.
there are a lot of lurchers being rehomed because of the incompetence of the owners puppys are appearing because of the disintrst of the pets owner , there are many assciations like the pdsa rspca who will neuter animals for free or small donations.
there should be a enforced licencing policy to own a pet as there are to many idiots allowed too own dogs ,and it is these idiots that are that are filling the kennels with strays.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

A profession which involves dog cruelty is not right!!!

I couldn't be PAID to support his 'profession'. It's disgusting. If he insists on breeding, he should microchip ALL puppies before they leave. That way, when they get dumped, they can be traced back to him for him to rehome. Or, he can be charged for the dogs care while it is in rescue.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

copejaz said:


> i have intentionaly contradicted my selve it is his chosen proffesion ,i have been to his premises and i have put a slur on his business but it does not take away from the fact he is a top bloke and he is passionate about his business . i would with out hesitation buy another dog from him as i like the look of the breed he has produced they are fantastic animals.
> there are a lot of lurchers being rehomed because of the incompetence of the owners puppys are appearing because of the disintrst of the pets owner , there are many assciations like the pdsa rspca who will neuter animals for free or small donations.
> there should be a enforced licencing policy to own a pet as there are to many idiots allowed too own dogs ,and it is these idiots that are that are filling the kennels with strays.


nope , the reason why lots of lurchers are in rescue is because of puppy farmers like david hancock , he don`t take responsibility for his own , i`ve fostered more than a few of his dogs that have gone into rescue. i`ve even been to his premises after hearing people talk about them , i think you`ve been too kind. those poor puppies are badly socialised and have little human contact i`ve seen it for myself , i fostered a puppy of his here for quite some time when she first came here she hid for 5 days solid behind my rocking chair absolutely terrified of human contact so much to the extent that she used to wee herself on the spot. she had to do things in her own time , was here for months. that sort of thing is unforgivable.
no doubt they are nice dogs but he needs to cut down on the breeding and the numbers of puppys he is producing especially when i know for a fact he don`t take them back when people loose interest with them. i`d say a large portion of lurchers in rescue are probaby his or puppies from bitches that have come from him.
you do realise by buying a puppy from him , you are encouraging him to breed more and more dogs ????


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

diablo said:


> nope , the reason why lots of lurchers are in rescue is because of puppy farmers like david hancock , he don`t take responsibility for his own , i`ve fostered more than a few of his dogs that have gone into rescue. i`ve even been to his premises after hearing people talk about them , i think you`ve been too kind. those poor puppies are badly socialised and have little human contact i`ve seen it for myself , i fostered a puppy of his here for quite some time when she first came here she hid for 5 days solid behind my rocking chair absolutely terrified of human contact so much to the extent that she used to wee herself on the spot. she had to do things in her own time , was here for months. that sort of thing is unforgivable.
> no doubt they are nice dogs but he needs to cut down on the breeding and the numbers of puppys he is producing especially when i know for a fact he don`t take them back when people loose interest with them. i`d say a large portion of lurchers in rescue are probaby his or puppies from bitches that have come from him.
> you do realise by buying a puppy from him , you are encouraging him to breed more and more dogs ????


Quite, its overbreeding that the problem, there needs to be legislation for that


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

happysaz133 said:


> A profession which involves dog cruelty is not right!!!
> 
> I couldn't be PAID to support his 'profession'. It's disgusting. If he insists on breeding, he should microchip ALL puppies before they leave. That way, when they get dumped, they can be traced back to him for him to rehome. Or, he can be charged for the dogs care while it is in rescue.


But thats ok didn't you know he's a top bloke


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

copejaz said:


> i have intentionaly contradicted my selve it is his chosen proffesion ,i have been to his premises and i have put a slur on his business but it does not take away from the fact he is a top bloke and he is passionate about his business . i would with out hesitation buy another dog from him as i like the look of the breed he has produced they are fantastic animals.
> there are a lot of lurchers being rehomed because of the incompetence of the owners puppys are appearing because of the disintrst of the pets owner , there are many assciations like the pdsa rspca who will neuter animals for free or small donations.
> there should be a enforced licencing policy to own a pet as there are to many idiots allowed too own dogs ,and it is these idiots that are that are filling the kennels with strays.


What a load of tosh, it the people producing the pups in the first place, there too much overbreeding, you are encouraging it by buying a pup from a person you have already said is a puppy farmer


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

happysaz133 said:


> A profession which involves dog cruelty is not right!!!
> 
> I couldn't be PAID to support his 'profession'. It's disgusting. *If he insists on breeding, he should microchip ALL puppies before they leave*. That way, when they get dumped, they can be traced back to him for him to rehome. Or, he can be charged for the dogs care while it is in rescue.


he does actually ear tattoo his dogs , so when they do go into rescue they know they are from him


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I think the main issue people have with this man is that he breeds so many litters each year and whether he ear tattoos them or not, he does not take back any when they end up in rescue or their owners can no longer keep them for whatever the reason. I know our local greyhound rescue has had more than 1 of his dogs in their kennels. I also know a lot of lurcher people from working racing and showing circles and not many of them would take on one of his dogs.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

I know a number of people who work their dogs, they wouldnt touch Hancocks lurchers with a barge-pole. He doesnt breed fit for purpose, he breeds for looks. He has never worked any of his dogs that he is breeding, yet will sell them as good working lines. 

We had a Hancock lurcher brought in to our rescue at 10 months old. The owner of the dog had lost his mother and consequently, his home and his life, he was living rough with his dog for a few months, but thought better of it in the end. He had contacted David, but obviously he didnt want to know. This dog was 10 months old, easily able to be rehomed! But this "top bloke" breeder wouldnt even take back his own stock! SO in your words, would liscencing or neuturing help this owner?? Was he an idiot because his mother died and left him in debt??


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

As some have said there are so many Lurchers in rescues, Lurcher Link are a fantastic place to find one needing a forever home, Here is a pic of Charlie we got him 4 months ago hes now 18 months old, he came via Lurcher Link.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> I know a number of people who work their dogs, they wouldnt touch Hancocks lurchers with a barge-pole. He doesnt breed fit for purpose, he breeds for looks. He has never worked any of his dogs that he is breeding, yet will sell them as good working lines.
> 
> We had a Hancock lurcher brought in to our rescue at 10 months old. The owner of the dog had lost his mother and consequently, his home and his life, he was living rough with his dog for a few months, but thought better of it in the end. He had contacted David, but obviously he didnt want to know. This dog was 10 months old, easily able to be rehomed! But this "top bloke" breeder wouldnt even take back his own stock! SO in your words, would liscencing or neuturing help this owner?? Was he an idiot because his mother died and left him in debt??


Well said that woman :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

Freyja said:


> whether he ear tattoos them or not, he does not take back any when they end up in rescue or their owners can no longer keep them for whatever the reason.


his dogs are easy identifiable via their ear tattoos , he tattoos them with his initials in one ear and a series of numbers in the other. i think the only reason he does this is for his own records , nothing more


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm glad my friend didnt line Hancock's pockets then by buying one of his pups, she opted for a BC instead. And, i'm pretty sure if she read this she would also be glad she hadnt bought one.


----------



## greyhounder (Jul 30, 2009)

To be honest, he does puppy farm, allthough he can't be blamed if a dog has to be re-homed or not, at the end of the day if a dog does have to be re-homed it's neither the dog's fault or his. He can't be blamed for the buyers actions. Allthough I was certainly not impressed by the conditions of his dogs, he does have certain rules he stands by such as NOT letting a puppy go untill it reaches a certain age. 

To be honest though I've never heard him advertise them as "from good working lines". He admits his dogs are NOT tested for typical hunting injuries such as feet & toe damage. As someone said earlier, he DOES put a tattoo in each one of his dog's ears he lets go, so they can be easily identified if lost or stolen.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

A good and reputable breeder will always take back a dog they bred no matter what the age or reason they need a new home.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

greyhounder said:


> To be honest though I've never heard him advertise them as "from good working lines". He admits his dogs are NOT tested for typical hunting injuries such as feet & toe damage. As someone said earlier, he DOES put a tattoo in each one of his dog's ears he lets go, so they can be easily identified if lost or stolen.


*Just to quote a few from his website:*



> Our Collies have been chosen over those years for work ability and most importantly tempramant.





> We have being saying for the last six years, we need to get another Beardie, but good ones are hard to find, working strain, good temperament and the right size (small!).
> Just as we were twiddling our thumbs as what to do, a lovely working bitch came to visit Hector. Her temperament was sound and she was the right size. So we ordered a puppy. Problem solved.





> He is very intelligent and always thinks about his options first, easy to train and virtually a natural retriever. He shows plenty of herding instinct and already knows what rabbits are.


*no mention of what work they do, i certainly know people who know him and they can vouch that he certainly doesnt work them for their purpose, i think alot of people would fall over if they ever saw him on a field actually working his dogs*

J*ust to show he only breeds for looks:*



> Well I am pleased to say he has got over his shyness and has his first litter from a Greyhound on the way. They are due at the end of August. We are looking forward to see what coats and colours he produces, he has a much rougher coat than his brother.
> It has only taken four and half years of waiting but we are there now!


*No mention of any health tests, working lines etc?? Come to think of it, he doesnt mention anything about the bitches he uses for the breeding, he purely promotes the studs*


----------



## copejaz (Aug 3, 2010)

if the demand for his dogs is such he will keep breeding dogs to sell for profit to any 1 that turns up.when you go to his premises he is a polite person who is very hard not to like.the problem is with his business any 1 can buy a dog from him. i am absolutly 100% happy with the dog i bought and i will comment on his premises are not up to scratch.

but if idiots are allowed to buy dogs and discard them when there intrest has gone that is the major concern for me.

i have in my owner ship 4 dogs , let me give you there history . bonny the patterdale terrier i have had her for 5 to 6 years she is sat next to me now and she will be with me till she dies she was a dog i took in becos the owner did not want her any more a idiot

penny the labrador she has been with me for 4 years the owner was breeding out of her annualy she came to a age he did not want her any more she will be with me forever

buster d terrier cross he has been with me for aslong as 8 years he was found on a kennel with no water or food the owner was not intrested.

widge my hancok lurcher who is also sat next to me i bought and he is the only dog i have that was not mistreated he has no behavirily (sic) problems he was a 10 week old puppy i brought home he had no confidence issues he will be with me forever. 

there is no bad dog breeders just idiot members of the public that are allowed to own dogs supply for demand . very long winded i am sorry but it is easy to choose to mark people who breed dogs for a living but i am sure you can not tell me the public who have dogs are not more to blame for the homeless puppys that are being handed in to be rehomed .for every hancok dog that is a stray i will gurantee you there is a hundred other to that 1 homeless abused that was from alitter that is not from a "puppy farm"


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

copejaz said:


> if the demand for his dogs is such he will keep breeding dogs to sell for profit to any 1 that turns up.when you go to his premises he is a polite person who is very hard not to like.the problem is with his business any 1 can buy a dog from him. i am absolutly 100% happy with the dog i bought and i will comment on his premises are not up to scratch.
> 
> but if idiots are allowed to buy dogs and discard them when there intrest has gone that is the major concern for me.
> 
> ...


A good breeder should ALWAYS vet their puppies potential homes, IF the breeder doesnt think that these dogs will have homes for life then they should turn them away. If David doesnt turn away people that will keep his dogs for life then he is obviously only in it for the money not the welfare of HIS puppies. As you have stated the Hancocks only supply their dogs to people who want them, therefore not vetting any homes and is basically handing out puppies like they are expensive sweets.

I dont think you are understanding all the comments that everyone is making.. IF breeders take responsibility of the puppies that THEY breed then there wouldnt be 99% of dogs that are in rescue, as 99% of dogs that are bred, also give birth with the owners. The last 1% will obviously be strays that people have kicked out and have been bred with another stray therefore giving birth in the wild etc.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

copejaz said:


> if the demand for his dogs is such he will keep breeding dogs to sell for profit to any 1 that turns up.when you go to his premises he is a polite person who is very hard not to like.the problem is with his business any 1 can buy a dog from him. i am absolutly 100% happy with the dog i bought and i will comment on his premises are not up to scratch.


Con men are very friendly too.

If a nice man came up to you in the street and asked for your bank details for a business deal, would you do business with him because he was so nice????


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Is this the same David Hancock that commented on the PDE programme?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

copejaz said:


> there is no bad dog breeders just idiot members of the public that are allowed to own dogs supply for demand . very long winded i am sorry but it is easy to choose to mark people who breed dogs for a living but i am sure you can not tell me the public who have dogs are not more to blame for the homeless puppys that are being handed in to be rehomed .for every hancok dog that is a stray i will gurantee you there is a hundred other to that 1 homeless abused that was from alitter that is not from a "puppy farm"


there ARE bad dog breeders , you cannot always blame the owners.
how about puppies that have been purchased that have become dreadfully ill shortly after purchase ? is that the puppy buyers fault too ? is it the buyers fault some breeders choose not to heath test and vet homes ? to an extent i suppose you can blame some people for not doing their homework , but you simply cannot put all the onus onto puppy purchasers , blame greedy breeders , some of which couldn`t give two hoots for the dogs they are producing DH being one of them.
fwiw , many hancock owners simply relinquish their dogs to rescue , puppy i fostered was in her home for TWO DAYS before she were given to rescue , was handed in simply because she had not been socialised and was TERRIFIED of ALL human contact , but of course that`s the puppy buyers fault


----------



## Mrs White (Jul 18, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Is this the same David Hancock that commented on the PDE programme?


No, that guy's a dog historian who has a few excellent works on the market. Just to confuse matters more, his latest book (at least I don't think he's released anything subsequently) is about lurchers, _The World of the Lurcher_:thumbup1:Some great photos in that book


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Mrs White said:


> No, that guy's a dog historian who has a few excellent works on the market. Just to confuse matters more, his latest book (at least I don't think he's released anything subsequently) is about lurchers, _The World of the Lurcher_:thumbup1:Some great photos in that book


Thanks for that, it's not difficult to confuse me at the best of times!


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

copejaz said:


> if the demand for his dogs is such he will keep breeding dogs to sell for profit to any 1 that turns up.when you go to his premises he is a polite person who is very hard not to like.the problem is with his business any 1 can buy a dog from him. i am absolutly 100% happy with the dog i bought and i will comment on his premises are not up to scratch.
> 
> but if idiots are allowed to buy dogs and discard them when there intrest has gone that is the major concern for me.
> 
> ...




Sorry you are talking tosh again. As Phoenix said a good breeder would vet any potential home and be prepared to take back any pups should the occasion arise.

So you think there are no bad breeders, what about BYB and the like ?no health testing etc etc ? you don't think these are contributingtothe excess rescue numbers then ?

The people to blame are the breeders who don't check where their puppy is going not the "idiot" owners as you call them. Yes there are "idiot"owners but there are genuine people who have genuine reasons for giving their dogs up too.

Seriously you need to listen to yourself


----------



## edge (Jul 29, 2011)

I have had and worked a few Hancock dogs and know quite a few that work them. I have worked lurchers for thirty five years and one of the best dogs I had came from Hancock's.Puppy farmer maybe but he does breed dogs that fill a gap in the market for collie greyhound cross lurchers.
As for not socialising his stock most pups are sold at 8 weeks old surely the person that buys the pup should be responsible for it's education and welfare. 
I for one would rather go to a breeder of his ilk than some back street breeder.
maybe registered breeders should be the only people to be aloud to breed and the folk that breed at home be band .I think there would be a lot less unwanted dogs in rescue if it were done that way.I am not sticking up for the man 
or saying his dogs are the best, but a lot of people talk about thing's that are not their own thoughts but stories they have heard from other people.
I take my hat off to all the people who take in and re home animals may you prosper
atb Edge


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

copejaz said:


> if the demand for his dogs is such he will keep breeding dogs to sell for profit to any 1 that turns up.when you go to his premises he is a polite person who is very hard not to like.the problem is with his business any 1 can buy a dog from him. i am absolutly 100% happy with the dog i bought and i will comment on his premises are not up to scratch.
> 
> but if idiots are allowed to buy dogs and discard them when there intrest has gone that is the major concern for me.
> 
> ...


if only!

people who churn out puppies for profit are hardly good breeders are they?....and people who go on to buy these puppies are perpetuating the situation and so the suffering of dogs continues....hence why no one should ever buy from puppy farmers like this one!


----------



## k9su (Aug 11, 2013)

I had a puppy off him about 21/2 years ago. His sheds are a bit run down looking, and they are dotted around a car breakers yard, BUT the puppies and mum's were spotlessly clean. They had deep straw and sawdust to lie on. I didn't have to bath her when I got her home, unlike my daughter-in-law's puppy, bought from a private home! She cost me £220, which was mostly around the cost of all the puppies available from various places at the time I was looking. I liked him and his daughter, they were helpful and friendly, and caring about the dogs. He inoculates his bitches just before they have the puppies, so they are more protected. They had some running around free. I think he breeds for soundness, health and temperament. I can't fault my dog for any of those. My vet thinks she is lovely, and she is absolutely brilliant with children. Those are the good bits. The not so good bits - I was told at the time of choosing my pup, they would not take her back for any reason other than health. They also said they have the greyhound mum's from the racing track. (I didn't know anything about racing at the time) He said he lets them have one litter per year for five years, then has the bitches pts. I now have very mixed feelings about it all. I love my dog, she is beautiful, though has been a handful, she is healthy and clever, but now I know more about the racing industry and the exploitation of greyhounds I don't like that side of it. Greyhound gap did have one of his dogs recently, he was rehomed in a brilliant home. One other point. I know someone who had an older puppy from hi. He was beautifully socialised and had had some basic training. So if he has one left from a litter, he does his best by them. Hope this is of help.


----------



## dixiedean (Sep 3, 2013)

I have recently rehomed a 8 month old rescue lurcher. He has no tattoo in his ear but is the image of the hancock lurcher photos, even more handsome lol. The vet has confirmed he is collie/greyhound mix. Like others have said he is a whirling dervish but with the sweetest nature. I have a rescue collie too who is older and Dixie Dean our new boy adores him.


----------



## k9su (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a Hancock lurcher, bought from him as a puppy. I asked him not to tattoo her ear as I couldn't see the point of putting her through the pain. 
Good luck with yours, mine has been hard work, but it's been worth it in the end


----------



## BlueLurcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi,
I own a lurcher from David Hancock. I did not know David before I bought a dog from him. I would not hesitate to go back to buy another. I have owned dogs all my life. This is my second lurcher. 

My impressions were:
&#8226;	He is a &#8216;volume breeder&#8217;. On each for the 4 or 5 visits that I made I recon there were approx. 10 litters between 0-8 weeks. 
&#8226;	David and his daughter Sally are clearly passionate about what they do.
&#8226;	They carefully manage their breeding lines for working ability, temperament and looks. It seemed genuine and not bull****.
&#8226;	David was keen to point out that they are inspected by the local authorities to ensure that they are compliant (whatever that means). From my perspective it would help if he did have such welfare inspection certificates on view. 
&#8226;	The office is not a selling point (to put it mildly). I am sure David knows where everything is but it looks as though it had its last clear out in the mid 80&#8217;s and does not give the impression of a professional efficient business. I have to say that I found their knowledge, approach and management to be much better than I first expected when I entered the office.
&#8226;	Whilst they spoke about the many working dogs that they produce they do also have significant numbers of buyers who are after a pet (me included). 
&#8226;	All of the dogs seemed healthy and well cared for; very clean conditions, fresh hey / straw, plenty of food and water, lots of space.
&#8226;	The pens are spread around a small farm. Half of the farm is a separate car salvage / repair yard, which is slightly intimidating and presents a poor image on first entry. The Buildings are not new and certainly had the &#8216;well used farm&#8217; look about them but they seemed reasonably maintained with good power, light, water etc.
&#8226;	The mum&#8217;s did not seem stressed. I paid as much attention to them as I did the pups. They were relaxed and friendly.
&#8226;	The mums were taken out for regular exercise and a rest, though, many of the bitches that I saw just wanted to get back to the pups.
&#8226;	David had their own pet dogs around the farm. They were all very friendly, healthy and nice, indeed the temperament of their pets was one of the &#8216;selling points&#8217; for us.
&#8226;	The pups are not socialised and Sally was very open about this. In the 4 ish hours that I was there I saw many (most) of the pups handled in the Pens by prospective owners. The only other socialising they received was playing in the large pens with siblings. We decided that we would pick up bang on 8 weeks and blitz the socialising - this has worked very well. 
&#8226;	Sally gave a very good customer 'before purchase service'. We visited to see our pup. Handled him and walked outside carrying him. Sally sent pictures every couple of weeks.
&#8226;	We bought from the breeder rather than rescued because I wanted to know exactly what I was going to get and I wanted to train and socialise the dog myself. We have chickens, other pets, children, I take him to work etc. I knew what colour, size, temperament he would have (I met some elder siblings from previous litters and both parents). 
&#8226;	It was made clear that unless there were medical issues then he would not be taken back.
&#8226;	I did not realise that not having ear tattoos was an option otherwise I would have asked for my dog not to get tattooed. 

In summary: Hancocks are certainly not perfect breeders but they do seem to be safe and reliable. You will know what you are going to get, when and for how much. If you want a polished service with gleaming buildings, an 0800 help line and an M&S returns policy then they are not for you. I would use them again.

I hope that this helps somebody (otherwise I have just wasted 40 mins of my life)!


----------



## Jane 987654 (Jun 26, 2017)

BlueLurcher said:


> Hi,
> I own a lurcher from David Hancock. I did not know David before I bought a dog from him. I would not hesitate to go back to buy another. I have owned dogs all my life. This is my second lurcher.
> 
> My impressions were:
> ...


----------

